# Veto OT XL toolbag



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

In the Veto OT XL center divider there is a zipper compartment on both sides that runs the length of the divider and is about1" deep. Can somebody tell me what it is supposed to be used for?


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

driver bits...
nutdriver bits...
telescoping magnet...
center punch...
ear plug packet...

Anything that may lie in there that may get lost elsewhere. 
I had a Veto XL closed-top that had similar shallow zippered pockets. That's the type of tools that I put in there.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, that's one of the things that irritates me about these bags. They don't have any proper large compartments.


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

I put sharpies in mine.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I believe you are reffering to the "stash" pocket, ask an apprentice.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Come on now, Marine. That's a low blow...

...Unless you are referring to ammo. There may <or may not> be some of that 'stashed' in this apprentice's tool bag...:whistling2:


----------



## heywood (Aug 15, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> Come on now, Marine. That's a low blow...
> 
> ...Unless you are referring to ammo. There may <or may not> be some of that 'stashed' in this apprentice's tool bag...:whistling2:


Honestly I don't even know why anyone would wanna do that stuff at work...

Even when I was smoking on a regular basis I never wanted to do it before 6 or 7 at night after work. It just makes me too damn paranoid around other people and makes it much harder to multitask.:blink:

On the other hand, ephedra supplements (no, I'm not talking about meth or crank) def. help this ADD-stricken wireman focus better.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

amptech said:


> In the Veto OT XL center divider there is a zipper compartment on both sides that runs the length of the divider and is about1" deep. Can somebody tell me what it is supposed to be used for?


I would put spare hacksaw blades in there.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

is there any other bags out there that are like the veto xl. i have seen the clc but it only has a zipper flap on one side and i know it has the deep center pocket but i want something that looks like the veto xl without having to pay 134.95 for it. but that looks to be were im headed, any suggestions??????:001_huh:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

You want quality you need to pay.

Remember they're American made and still a quality product.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> You want quality you need to pay.
> 
> Remember they're American made and still a quality product.


ok so get the veto xl then? do you have any exp. with their bags? if so what are the pros and the cons? sorry im asking so many questions


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I own the Veto XXL-F bag, closed top.

Yes, it's big, yes it already adds weight before you put your tools in, but it's built to last.

Keep in mind, I prefer open top bags, but tools kept walking off, and it rains a lot here in New Orleans and my tools had been getting wet too frequently. The zippers are sturdy and have a little loop for a small lock, (which I bought separately and use).

If you don't work out of your bag, the XXL-F closed top is good for just storing a bunch of tools, since lugging the thing around all day going from room to room would be a chore with the amount of weight it can achieve. It does a _relatively_ good job a keeping everything pointed up, but tall tools like 12'' channel locks probably need to be laid down or stored in the large compartment on the other side. Also, the pockets are placed so close together, they don't stay as orderly as you may like, but it does keep them pointing up which I suppose is the purpose. The XXL-F is bigger, yes, but it's mostly just wider, because it's actually shorter than the XL. Another general complaint is that there are no large zippered (or non-zippered) compartments to easily store small oddly shaped bits and things. There are a series of long shallow, tight compartments, but not much beyond that.

I think if you're not looking to lug such a large amount of tools the XL would be fine, or even the XL Open top would be good if you don't need to worry about rain or security. But on that note, there are plenty of similar products on the market.

I cannot say that this is a must-buy, it just comes down to what you need out of your bag, and when the price is as high as it is (but justly so), these are things to consider.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I own the Veto XXL-F bag, closed top.
> 
> Yes, it's big, yes it already adds weight before you put your tools in, but it's built to last.
> 
> ...


wow thats a long answer lol. but its what i asked for. yea i dont work out of my bag to much anymore and im not a big fan of my tools walking off and no one seems to know where they went. but im gonna look into the veto xl or the xxl closed bags. plus i know how you feel about the wet tools i live right next to the louisiana border it humid as hell and always wet here. thank you for the advice on the bags i appreciate it


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> You want quality you need to pay.
> 
> Remember they're American made and still a quality product.


If you're referring to the Veto bags, sadly enough their made in China.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> If you're referring to the Veto bags, sadly enough their made in China.


 
Yup, they were just designed by an american carpenter, between beers.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, that's too bad, my mistake.

On that note, for a product made in China it's of good quality.

Plus there's a 5 year warranty on manufacturer's defects.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Oh, that's too bad, my mistake.
> 
> On that note, for a product made in China it's of good quality.
> 
> Plus there's a 5 year warranty on manufacturer's defects.


 
Yeah it is a well made product for Chinese made but , then again it probably has lead or something nasty in the plastic mix that would be bad if you chewed on it but who other than an Aussie would do that?


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

bduerler said:


> is there any other bags out there that are like the veto xl. i have seen the clc but it *only has a zipper flap on one side* and i know it has the deep center pocket but i want something that looks like the veto xl without having to pay 134.95 for it. but that looks to be were im headed, any suggestions??????:001_huh:


The CLC is zippered on both sides, on the model that I have (CLC has many models). 
Very similar in construction to Veto XL, which I used to own. And, for $50 for the CLC as compared to $130 for Veto, CLC wins in my opinion.
Considered going to the Veto LC-OT recently, but am sticking with the CLC fo a while, I believe.

I liked the plastic bottom on the Veto better. The pockets seem just a bit more floppy on the CLC. Maybe they're just sewn bigger. The material is just a bit thinner on the CLC. 

If the Veto (LC or XL) series of bags were more like $70 to $85, I would consider this a more reasonable price range.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> The CLC is zippered on both sides, on the model that I have (CLC has many models).
> Very similar in construction to Veto XL, which I used to own. And, for $50 for the CLC as compared to $130 for Veto, CLC wins in my opinion.
> Considered going to the Veto LC-OT recently, but am sticking with the CLC fo a while, I believe.
> 
> ...



cool stuff thank you :thumbup:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

i just got the clc 1539 its the 18 inch tote with the two side compartments and the one large middle compartment. i put both my tool gags in it i no longer carry two bags now i just have one:thumbup: i love this bag


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

bduerler said:


> i just got the clc 1539 its the 18 inch tote with the two side compartments and the one large middle compartment. i put both my tool gags in it i no longer carry two bags now i just have one:thumbup: i love this bag


That's the one! Just be careful to avoid overloading it. 

But, I still say it's better to have room and not use it, than to need room and not have it...

Good choice.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> That's the one! Just be careful to avoid overloading it.
> 
> But, I still say it's better to have room and not use it, than to need room and not have it...
> 
> Good choice.


yea i weighed it and it is 55 pounds but i really dont work out of my bag anymore i just keep it on the truck and add or subtract the tools i need depending on the job. it sure is nice to have all my tools and one bag though. and i have a saying thats very close to yours actually i have two. one is better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it. that one is 100% true i know that somedays back when i had two bags that i would only bring one with me and go figure what i needed was in the other bag. the other saying goes to the service guys. hit goes hope for the best but prepare for the worst lol those two sayings have saved me many of times


----------

